# The Palazzo Chandelier Room/Las Vegas Nevada



## JRE313 (Mar 30, 2014)

Check it Out!!


----------



## EDL (Mar 30, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## minicoop1985 (Mar 30, 2014)

That is a fantastic shot.

I'd just like to take a moment to remind everyone that there's a Lamborghini dealer down the escalator and to the right. Carry on.


----------

